# Diffusion des sons de MB fin 2008 à l'Apple TV



## monkubi (30 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

je possède un ATV 2 JB et un MB de fin 2008 sous Mavericks.

Une question "simple": puis je passer uniquement le son provenant du MB (hors iTunes qui fonctionne) sur l'Apple TV alors que ma version de MB ne me permet pas la recopie vidéo?
Si des solutions hors sentiers battus existent, je suis preneur également!

D'avance merci!


----------

